# killington or Stowe - advice for London girl



## rgrwilco

the east coast in march is a wildcard. could be powder and cold or warm and slush. or cold and ice. id pick stowe over killington. not factoring in the new killy management, there are alot of traversing trails at killington that make for congested areas. although killington says it has 3000 feet of vert, you really cant ride it all at once, the mountain is set up into pods of aorund 1500 feet of vert. 

stowes trails are longer, more scenic, less traverses, generally better snow, and makes use out of all 2000 feet of vert. lots of good food near stowe and you can stop at the ben and jerrys factory which rules.

where in jersey is your family? might wanna try mountain creek. best the east coast has to offer.(i kid i kid)


----------



## Guest

go with killington, more night life.


----------



## jpfaherty2

How is Stratton?


----------



## snoeboarder

i didnt like Flatton ... nasty congestion, but they do have 50 foot kickers, the terrain is flat and didnt have much character ... but i can see its a good place to freeride with maybe 2 feet or more


----------



## mdc

I like Stratton, it's a nice place. It's pricey tho. Also check out Okemo, that's a real nice mountain. Mt. Snow is also sweet. When these places are all crowded Haystack used to be a great locals mountain, but last I heard it had been bought and was being converted to being a private ski resort.

MDC


----------



## lisevolution

I've been to all of the mountains suggested numerous times and for my $ there are 3 mountains to pick from in VT. Stowe, Jay Peak and Sugarbush. All 3 are farther north and get hit with the most snow due to the lake effect. That said they are all also much more of a PITA to get to if you are trying to visit NY in the same trip. Okemo is a great family mountain but it gets very crowded, Killington is huge but again is way to crowded to really enjoy especially on a weekend. The nightlife is the best of the bunch though. Mt. Snow is cool if you're looking to hang out with a bunch of tools who all think they're gods gift to snowboarding and skiing, but on a good snow day mid week it's a good mountain. Stratton is a great place to ride when it's quiet but like the rest of the lower VT mountains, it gets super busy on weekends and has a tendency to be populated by snobs. 

Of the 3 I recmomended, Jay Peak gets the most snow and has the best tree runs. Stowe has the most classic runs in the east coast but can be expensive to stay and eat as it has a "luxury" feel to it. Sugarbush is a bit smaller than the other 2 but has a nice new lodge and when it's got a lot of snow like it did last year it's very hard to beat. Especially if the cross peak lift is running opening up more terrain to ride. None of the 3 make very much snow but at the time of year you're talking about going they will be your best bet to have a good amount of terrain open to ride.


----------



## neednsnow

Haha Mountain Creek......Yuk! 

Mak, the East/West Comparison is hard to do. West is bigger and Vail is just Rediculously HUGE. If your boy was out there in March, then he hit the Jackpot. I went in mid-late march (17th-22nd) and it was pretty good. They had been getting pounded all month by snow and we got two decent dumps while we were out there. I went to vail on a bluebird day and couldn't even touch all of the terrain (and when I ride a resort for one day, I try to hit all I can. Hell it took me two hours just to traverse from a peak climb to where I was parked.)

Anyways, so to compare east/west is difficult. Killy is kinda the Vail of the East Coast. Its big. Its commercial. I've heard a ton of complaints about Kill, but I've honestly never had a bad time there. And of the 5-6 times I've gone, I've always gotten some snow (6-inch days to a 30-inch weekend). If you are still doing March, you should be good to go at either Killy or Stowe. I, personally, like the suggestion of hitting both. If you've got the time, do two days on the weekend in Stowe and two weekdays at Killington. I'm all about hitting as many resorts as possible on a travel trip!

Long post, but I felt compelled to write. Let me know if you need more info.


----------



## Guest

I have to agree with a lot of this for sure....Killington is full of Jersey...Stowe is full of snow....I pick snow...Jays is so worth it if your up for the trip...Okemo is smaller but expanded and a lot of fun as some people have said the mtn is a snowboarders mtn not a skiers mtn. Since the Teter fam came up there and few others it can't be bad. Also to the south of those is MT. Snow another bigger fun treat. Don't forget Little NH over here with the love of LOON mtn and home of one the nastiest parks in the east, and Waterville Valley one of the most core mentality places but still I think the cheapest in New Engalnd is also super fun, small but fun. an hour and half northeast is the Killington rival Sunday River in Maine. There is a lot to choose from but if your in VT head up rt 100 you can hit em all! seriously all of em! enjoy your visit...beware of dirty jersey...much love!


----------



## Guest

Killington has a lot of sick terrain parks. Super pipe has like 18' (5.5m) walls and its like 480' (146m). Shitload of trails but the town is boring.

Stowe is prettier but riding is not as good imo.

also killington just sent me an email:

"Save 25% on lodging & lift tickets, even during weekends and holiday periods. This package is available December 19 through March 21 and requires a minimum of 3-nights lodging & 3-day lift ticket for at least half the party."

...Killington I'd say


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

just so you know mak, killington isnt really that close to new jersey. its a good 6-7 hour drive at least...


----------



## justdust

Killington...spend all day looking at the trail map.
Mt. Snow...great, especially if you are into parks...all of Carinthia is now park...my favorite in the NY-M-VT region.


----------



## neednsnow

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> just so you know mak, killington isnt really that close to new jersey. its a good 6-7 hour drive at least...


It is a ton closer than the other option (Stowe) or most of the other suggestions laid-forth in this post. I drive from the Princeton/Trenton area an its, a Max, 6 hours. Only 7-hr drive you are looking it to Killington would be if you are driving from Cape May County.

Update to this Post: I went to Stowe, last weekend. It took, what seemed like FOREVER, to get there. Once we got there, there was a decent amount of snow as lake-effect hit the region the previous week. While Killy boasted a week total of 3 new inches, Stowe was touting 12-18 inches. 

Stowe Pros: Steeper. Smaller weekend Crowd. More Fresh Snow than Killy (that weekend)
Stowe Cons: The Tree runs aren't as open as Killy, lots of under-growth and snowsnakes. Brutally Cold with windchills in the negative teens.


----------



## RVM

I'd go to Stowe if only to stop by the Ben & Jerry's factory! OMG I LOVE PHISH FOOD!


----------



## neednsnow

RVM said:


> I'd go to Stowe if only to stop by the Ben & Jerry's factory! OMG I LOVE PHISH FOOD!


Argh! I was so tempted to stop, but swinging-in with 2 busses of High School students would probably not have been a good idea. Next time.


----------



## Guest

i was at killington this past weekend. first time there. went on sunday/monday and it was not crowded at all. i found that most of the trails were either too easy or too difficult for me. i am an intermediate level (slightly closer to the beginner side), so finding trails that fit my level were a bit hard to come buy. also the place generally seems more geared toward skiiers because of alot of long, flat trails.

i think i will reserve killington for when i get better and can manage the more advanced trails

never been to stowe or jay although everyone keeps telling me to go.....


----------



## neednsnow

Ramshead and Snowdon sides of Killington are your best bets for intermediate terrain. Stowe's Spruce Mtn has its best intermediate terrain. The blues in Stowe tend to be steeper (though doable) drops.


----------



## lisevolution

The biggest issue with Killington that makes it difficult to ride is the fact that it gets icy due to the grade of the slopes. Stowe definitely gets more snow but it can get brutally cold for sure. I was up there over New Years and I went up with my GF on NY Day and most of the main face was shut down because it was so cold and windy and basically we had to ride Spruce due to it being in the sun. The next day when it warmed up and dumped 6" overnight it was probably the best skiing I've had since my last trip out west.

Heading to Okemo for this weekend, their getting killed today which means that Killington is too...


----------



## Guest

lisevolution said:


> The biggest issue with Killington that makes it difficult to ride is the fact that it gets icy due to the grade of the slopes. Stowe definitely gets more snow but it can get brutally cold for sure. I was up there over New Years and I went up with my GF on NY Day and most of the main face was shut down because it was so cold and windy and basically we had to ride Spruce due to it being in the sun. The next day when it warmed up and dumped 6" overnight it was probably the best skiing I've had since my last trip out west.
> 
> Heading to Okemo for this weekend, their getting killed today which means that Killington is too...


Was at Okemo over New Years, lots of ice and cold & windy. So hopefully they get some pow and conditions are good for you this weekend.

I like Killington. I'd def. go there over Stowe.


----------



## paulperroni

Go to Jay Peak!! Its the best in the east, the only comparable powder to the west coast. Definitely recommend it.


----------



## lisevolution

blondie said:


> Was at Okemo over New Years, lots of ice and cold & windy. So hopefully they get some pow and conditions are good for you this weekend.
> 
> I like Killington. I'd def. go there over Stowe.


The conditions at Okemo on Saturday were freaking awesome! They got hit with like 20" on Thursday so most of it was still there. It was probably the best riding conditions I've ever had there. They were 100% open and even the gladed runs had nice coverage in the troughs so you could actually get in and out of the effectively without having to be concerned about ice in and out of the turns. I actually got to ride in powder that was almost to my knees which never happens that far south in VT, or at least not to me! Best day of the season so far


----------



## Guest

Been to Killington a few times and we always have a great time. Lots of snow and even though theres a ton of people, the place is huge and never seems that crowded to me. Even on presidents weekend. 
Never been to Stowe but I have been to their neighbor mountain Smugglers Notch numerous times. Its a great family place but its old school. It does get cold up there but its always good riding. Next year I want to hit Stowe, Jay Peak and Smuggs on the same trip. They are not far from each other.


----------



## snoeboarder

Mak ... which did you decide on?


----------



## timmytard

gfjools said:


> Sometimes, in order to get acquainted on the internet or in real life, the girls need to love boxing and football. Many young men spend time in bars during boxing and football match broadcasting. You may take a few of your girlfriends and go hunting together. It is not necessary to drink a beer there, but you should show yourself and attract attention.


Yo dude, what the fuck haha.
That chic got married had kids, got divorced.
Remarried & moved back to Russia.

Where you been? Haha


TT


----------



## trickten

neednsnow said:


> Haha Mountain Creek......Yuk!
> 
> Mak, the East/West Comparison is hard to do. West is bigger and Vail is just Rediculously HUGE. If your boy was out there in March, then he hit the Jackpot. I went in mid-late march (17th-22nd) and it was pretty good. They had been getting pounded all month by snow and we got two decent dumps while we were out there. I went to vail on a bluebird day and couldn't even touch all of the terrain (and when I ride a resort for one day, I try to hit all I can. Hell it took me two hours just to traverse from a peak climb to where I was parked.)
> 
> Anyways, so to compare east/west is difficult. Killy is kinda the Vail of the East Coast. Its big. Its commercial. I've heard a ton of complaints about Kill, but I've honestly never had a bad time there. And of the 5-6 times I've gone, I've always gotten some snow (6-inch days to a 30-inch weekend). If you are still doing March, you should be good to go at either Killy or Stowe. I, personally, like the suggestion of hitting both. If you've got the time, do two days on the weekend in Stowe and two weekdays at Killington. I'm all about hitting as many resorts as possible on a travel trip!
> 
> Long post, but I felt compelled to write. Let me know if you need more info.


"Hell it took me two hours just to traverse from a peak climb to where I was parked". What a rad problem to have, lol. That's awesome.


----------

